# Lake Thompson, SD



## jowerner (Dec 14, 2008)

Does any one know how the ice fishing is on Lake Thompson or around that area?


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

havent heard of fishing is but ice is not uniform with all the snow cover 1 person put a quad thru a week ago...and since 2 guys pulling hardsides with quads have had the shacks break thru but have gotten them pulled out and another guy had his rear tires drop thru but was going fast enough they popped back out


----------

